# Shuttle XPC boot-up problem



## iwilltry2fixyou (Nov 7, 2006)

When I turn my Shuttle XPC on it gets to a screen showing the Shuttle logo, and it just hangs. When I press the reset button it successfully boots into Windows and then it's business as usual. This happens every time.

Could you offer any advice?

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

can you get into bios? if you cant when first thing pops up, try when it norally does work


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

The splash screen usually covers POST, try pressing Tab (see your manual as this may be different) before it crashes and post back with what is on the screen. It may be possible to pinpoint exactly where the problem occurs.


----------



## iwilltry2fixyou (Nov 7, 2006)

*****

_To Forcifer:_

I can get into BIOS when I press the reset button - what is my next move?

*****

_To MunkyPhil:_

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the term _'POST'_, but when I pressed TAB it showed the IDE checks and simply froze while apparently _"Detecting IDE Drives"_. My XPC uses one SATA HDD and one IDE DVD drive, but no IDE HDD.

*****

Thank you both for the input.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

That's exactly what I meant, POST stands for Power On Self Test - it's the RAM and drive detection bit at the start of booting. Seen as you boot from the SATA drive try unplugging the IDE DVD drive and booting. If this solves your problem you have a problem with your DVD drive. In which case you should check your cabling and jumpers to and on the drive.

Good luck, and please don't hesitate to post back with further questions.


----------



## iwilltry2fixyou (Nov 7, 2006)

I unplugged the DVD drive but the problem still exists.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

in bios, look under advanced options->boot priority and set your hard drive as main boot. if it is already like this, dont worry. another thing you could do is open up your case, and look for a little battery. with the computer turned OFF remove this battery for about 15 minutes then put it back it. post back with what happens after that


----------

